# Help With Reporting ELDER ABUSE, Neglect or Exploitation - State by State Resource Guide



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2016)

From the National Center on Elder Abuse, here is a state by state guide with contact numbers and other information for reporting any type of elder abuse, neglect or exploitation....more HERE.


*State Resources*


If the situation is *serious, threatening, or dangerous, call 911 or the local police* for immediate help.

(You may also contact the Eldercare Locator on weekdays for state specific information at: 1-800-677-1116.)

*Direct Links To State Information*

Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, District of Columbia, Florida, Georgia, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maine,Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada,New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma,Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah,Vermont, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, American Samoa, Guam, Mariana Islands, Puerto Rico,(U.S.) Virgin Islands


​

​


----------

